# Future update suggestion



## warren.davis (Aug 31, 2006)

I have a suggestion for a future TIVO software update.

When live TV is paused a suggested program shouldn't be able to be recorded. Right now I paused the Colts/Chiefs game to take the dogs out. When I came back inside the channel had changed to a program TIVO thought I might like. Of course I can change the channel right back but I lost a few minutes of the game in the process.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

Remember, your buffer will only last for 30 minutes. But I do agree, so long as you are paused in the buffer, suggestions shouldn't get recorded.


----------



## cwhogan (Oct 5, 2003)

this won't be a popular suggestion (no pun intended), but if this is a consistent problem, just turn of the Tivo Suggestions feature. Perhaps you watch suggestions. Personally, I rarely see anything in my list that I'm willing to watch.


----------



## DrASK (Nov 25, 2006)

May I ask why this suggestion would not be popular? It seems to me that Tivo Suggestions are way down the list in relation to what I am watching right now, even if that thing I'm watching is paused. 

I agree about turning it off. I have it on now, but it really does nothing for me.


----------



## Solver (Feb 17, 2005)

Sounds simple. Just make it so the customer can choose somewhere in a menu...
Do not record suggestions while live TV is paused? (Yes/No)

Remember its, TiVo your way.


----------



## Mike Farrington (Nov 16, 2000)

I don't even think it needs to be a configuration option. Suggestions are not guaranteed in any way. It's a UI issue. If the user is actively using the box, don't bug them with suggestions.


----------

